# Serostim HGH



## BigBoiH (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone had any experiences with it or heard anything? I have only seen mixed reviews from a couple years ago.I have a really good deal on it locally and might pick it up. Never used HGH before but I guess this is a good opportunity. I am gonna research a little more before I commit.


----------



## tennfan (Oct 7, 2010)

describe a good deal?


----------



## REXORE (Oct 7, 2010)

Its awesome bro, post pics if you can of the box and amps. Amps and instructions/stats sheet should have hallos all over em.


----------



## BigBoiH (Oct 8, 2010)

tennfan said:


> describe a good deal?


The guy wants to go on vacation before he passes. I have a time share in the cayman and with my maintenance fees and incidentals ill probably fork out $500 He said hes got 5 boxes of 4mg there are 7 vials for each box. I believe it comes out to 420 IUS.


----------



## tnaugles (Oct 8, 2010)

hey if u need somebody to test that well you know to see if it works just send it here


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 8, 2010)

Been using sero for about 3 years....I won't consider anything else.  Packaging is pristine and the stuff contains exactly how much it says on th bottle. Oh.....and you don't have to store the unmixed product in the fridge...only after you mix it.  Only sero makes it this way.  Sero is KING.

/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> The guy wants to go on vacation before he passes. I have a time share in the cayman and with my maintenance fees and incidentals ill probably fork out $500 He said hes got 5 boxes of 4mg there are 7 vials for each box. I believe it comes out to 420 IUS.


 well 10 ml viles at 10 run about 250.00 plus s&h 50.00 plus Wu fees so iwould say yes good deal


----------



## BigBoiH (Oct 8, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Been using sero for about 3 years....I won't consider anything else.  Packaging is pristine and the stuff contains exactly how much it says on th bottle. Oh.....and you don't have to store the unmixed product in the fridge...only after you mix it.  Only sero makes it this way.  Sero is KING.
> 
> /V


What type of gains are procured and at what doses? I est aroun 420 IU. I have seen people dosing at 4-6 iu daily which gives me at the least 105 days of treatment. From what I have read HGH is long term results after long term use. Is 105 days of treatment enough to see results? Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 8, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> What type of gains are procured and at what doses? I est aroun 420 IU. I have seen people dosing at 4-6 iu daily which gives me at the least 105 days of treatment. From what I have read HGH is long term results after long term use. Is 105 days of treatment enough to see results? Thanks for the info guys!



I use a few methods to administer it, it more or less depends on if I'm using any AAS or slin.  I use 6iu a day when I'm off (3/3 split via SQ), 10iu (5 days a week via IM) when on and in conjunction with slin and IGF.  Other times I just use slin and IGF alone with it....with a splash of T3. 



/V


----------



## nowornever911 (May 16, 2011)

Here in Houston I keep running into the Serostim kits that are (7) 6mg vials for about $500. How do those translate into the iu(s) you are talking about? I know they are real, cuz I went with him to pick them up from Wlagreens.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 16, 2011)

nowornever911 said:


> Here in Houston I keep running into the Serostim kits that are (7) 6mg vials for about $500. How do those translate into the iu(s) you are talking about? I know they are real, cuz I went with him to pick them up from Wlagreens.



One vial of 6mg of sero comes to about 18iu (X7 and you get 126iu per kit).  Using 1ml of bac water, it breaks down like this on your slin pin.

1iu = 5.5mark
2iu = 11mark
3iu = 16.5mark
4iu = 22mark
5iu = 27.5mark
6iu = 33mark
7iu = 38.5mark
8iu = 44mark
9iu = 49.5mark
10iu = 55mark


$500 is a bit on the high side, but I paid that much for them in the past.  $400 shipped domestic sounds a lot better.  If you get enough, you could probably get closer to $375 ea.

** Every time sero comes up my inbox gets full of requests for "favors".  Please do not PM or email me with such material.  Thank you!




/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Been using sero for about 3 years....I won't consider anything else.  Packaging is pristine and the stuff contains exactly how much it says on th bottle. Oh.....and you don't have to store the unmixed product in the fridge...only after you mix it.  Only sero makes it this way.  Sero is KING.
> 
> /V



REAL TALK !

Peace and Love


----------



## tallguy4u2 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Serostim is the Rolls Royce of GH*

Serostim is awsome as for as the HGH products...depends on if you have a source locally or you have to rely on the postal...I find it for $200 a kit and pass it along for $300.  I have more than my share of clients that purchase from me from florida, to canada....you cant go wrong with it....I have seen guys that are willing to pay upwards of $600 a kit but that is a bit much...




VictorZ06 said:


> One vial of 6mg of sero comes to about 18iu (X7 and you get 126iu per kit).  Using 1ml of bac water, it breaks down like this on your slin pin.
> 
> 1iu = 5.5mark
> 2iu = 11mark
> ...


_â??????_


----------



## nd525 (Mar 12, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Been using sero for about 3 years....I won't consider anything else.  Packaging is pristine and the stuff contains exactly how much it says on th bottle. Oh.....and you don't have to store the unmixed product in the fridge...only after you mix it.  Only sero makes it this way.  Sero is KING.
> 
> /V




Just wondering where you buy your sero? I cant seem to find a legit site
Thanks

nd


----------



## Alynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, So far the results are outstanding. There are some minor side effects. Sore hands and feet for the first few weeks but goes away. In fact the soreness is less than arthritis pain. The arthritis pain is completely gone. You can tell the difference. But I have not had Arthritis pain in two years now. I was not expecting that. The dosage is 2 to 3 iU a day. Its low dosage but steady and good results. For those that care. Im 55. Ill be 56 in Sept. My profile picture is current.  I lift 5 days a week 2 hours per day. I started lifting Jan 3rd 2010. I couldn't bench 95 / 4 reps. Here are some of my results: These are not exaggerated. (weight / reps)

Flat Bench 495/2
Incline Bench 405/4
Decline Bench 525/4
Cable Flies 150/10
Front Squats 315/6
Back squats 625/3
Leg press 132 10
Leg extensions 345/10
Leg curls 245/10
Lat Pull ups 8 sets of 10 with a 45 plate hanging; 4 sets close grip, 4 sets wide grip. All sets with palms facing out.
Lat Machine 450/4
Dead lift 555/1, 405/6, 315/15
Triceps machine, 150/10
Tri kicks. 100.10
Skull crushers 150/10
Bi Straight bar curl 175/4
Bi Dumbbell curls 65/10
Bi Easy Preacher 155/10

Pre work out C4
Post work out BCAA, Creatine, Glutamine, Whey protein strawberry banana kefir mix

Hope this helps


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

So u went from 95x4 bench to 495x2 in 3 years? Smells like schmeddie


----------



## firmechicano831 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just started HGH on serostim at 3.5iu a day. 5 days on / 2 off. I get a kit 126 iu for $500 but it looks like everyone is paying a lot less. I'm 5.'7 178lbs, have a good diet and work out 5 days a week. Should I keep the 3.5 iu a day or bump it up? Going to use it for at least 6 months


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 20, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> One vial of 6mg of sero comes to about 18iu (X7 and you get 126iu per kit).  Using 1ml of bac water, it breaks down like this on your slin pin.
> 
> 1iu = 5.5mark
> 2iu = 11mark
> ...


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Hey dude*



VictorZ06 said:


> One vial of 6mg of sero comes to about 18iu (X7 and you get 126iu per kit).  Using 1ml of bac water, it breaks down like this on your slin pin.
> 
> 1iu = 5.5mark
> 2iu = 11mark
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hrod2 said:


> VictorZ06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey VictorZ06 the IU measurements you gave on the Serostim 6mg 18iu where on a 100ui or 50iu slin pin?
> ...


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 20, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Hrod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious?  I said 10iu would be at the 55mark.  There is not a 55mark on a 1/2cc pin.  It doesn't matter, measurement is the same in either pin.  You can be more accurate with a 1/2cc pin than with a 1cc pin.  You sure you are ready to use this stuff??
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 20, 2013)

Post a pic or send it to me.  Box and paper should have holograms.





/V


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have pics, send me your email so I can send them to you cause I'm new at this and don't know how to post pics here, sorry bro.


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 20, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Post a pic or send it to me.  Box and paper should have holograms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have pics, send me your email so I can send them to you cause I'm new at this and don't know how to post pics here, sorry bro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 20, 2013)

You don't have enough posts (you need 10) to use PM.  Does the box and paper have holograms on them?




/V


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Vic... The box and paper don't have holograms but I can tell it had the patient's info on the boxes cause sticker was ripped off, I've taking pictures of the boxes and the vials so I can show but I don't know how can get them to you


----------



## Dannie (Nov 21, 2013)

Hrod2 said:


> Hey Vic... The box and paper don't have holograms but I can tell it had the patient's info on the boxes cause sticker was ripped off, I've taking pictures of the boxes and the vials so I can show but I don't know how can get them to you


Upload them on some pic hosting website and post links here.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 21, 2013)

If the box and paper do not have the hologram....it's fake. I've seen fakes before,  but with no holograms, copy for sure.  Sorry. 




/V


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok thanks bro


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Someone mentioned that if I put I few ius on a pregnancy test and the results are positive then is definitely real GH, what do you think Vic?


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 21, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> If the box and paper do not have the hologram....it's fake. I've seen fakes before,  but with no holograms, copy for sure.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone mentioned that if I put I few ius on a pregnancy test and the results are positive then is definitely real GH, what do you think Vic?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hrod2 said:


> Someone mentioned that if I put I few ius on a pregnancy test and the results are positive then is definitely real GH, what do you think Vic?



I don't know....never tried it because I know my shit is real.  I have heard of this test, but I don't know if it holds any water.





/V


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 21, 2013)

Hrod2 said:


> Someone mentioned that if I put I few ius on a pregnancy test and the results are positive then is definitely real GH, what do you think Vic?


your thinking of *HCG *not HGH


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 21, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> I don't know....never tried it because I know my shit is real.  I have heard of this test, but I don't know if it holds any water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks a lot for your help Vic


----------



## Hrod2 (Nov 22, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> your thinking of *HCG *not HGH



True... that test is for HCG, thanks bro


----------



## Jesse421 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just started on a kit and wondering how many iu's I should take. I'm 6'4 250. Usually hit the gym 6-5 days a week?


----------



## sneedham (Jan 15, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> your thinking of *HCG *not HGH



Good catch Mr O....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Toro143 (Apr 1, 2014)

Newbi here but yes, chiming in. Just so happen that I was reading about this earlier today. The preg test is for HCG which was used for fake HGH. So in other words, if your HGH tested positive, it was HCG. (Apparently they look the same).


----------



## lana sh (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello! Where can I get this great deal on serostim? I am located in Canada


----------



## lana sh (Aug 15, 2014)

BigBoiH said:


> The guy wants to go on vacation before he passes. I have a time share in the cayman and with my maintenance fees and incidentals ill probably fork out $500 He said hes got 5 boxes of 4mg there are 7 vials for each box. I believe it comes out to 420 IUS.


Hello! Where can I get this great deal on serostim? I am located in Canada


----------



## lana sh (Aug 15, 2014)

Dark Geared God said:


> well 10 ml viles at 10 run about 250.00 plus s&h 50.00 plus Wu fees so iwould say yes good deal


Hello! Where can I get this great deal on serostim? I am located in Canada


----------



## lana sh (Aug 15, 2014)

tallguy4u2 said:


> Serostim is awsome as for as the HGH products...depends on if you have a source locally or you have to rely on the postal...I find it for $200 a kit and pass it along for $300.  I have more than my share of clients that purchase from me from florida, to canada....you cant go wrong with it....I have seen guys that are willing to pay upwards of $600 a kit but that is a bit much...
> 
> 
> 
> _Ã¢â&#130;¬â&#128;¹_



Hello! Where can I get this great deal on serostim? I am located in Canada


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 15, 2014)

lana sh said:


> Hello! Where can I get this great deal on serostim? I am located in Canada



NEGGED!  Are you begging to get banned?  You openly asked for a source 4 X over the course of a few hours.  Please stop and read our rules as you are breaking them.  Failure to do so will result in getting banned.


/V


----------



## lneonate (Apr 13, 2015)

I just came out of aas test cycle for like 6 months now I am having some heart issue  like wpw symptoms,  I have stopped using aas but wanna keep gain using GH.  Please advise I gained over 25 pounds from 170 to 195


----------



## lneonate (Apr 13, 2015)

Victorz06 I need some source but I know I am not supposed to ask here - I can't pm u as I am new here , any advice


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 13, 2015)

lneonate said:


> Victorz06 I need some source but I know I am not supposed to ask here - I can't pm u as I am new here , any advice


Make some more posts and send me a PM and I will help you the best I can.



/V


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hrod2 said:


> True... that test is for HCG, thanks bro



For context, in the past apparently HCG has been substituted for hGH and that is a test to confirm if your stuff has been substituted w/ HCG or not. If not, the assumption was that it was hGH. I don't know how widely that applies these days as that test has been "recommended" for at least the last 15 years, and as we all know, the "market" has changed much over time with not only fakes, but also underdosed or just plain BS w/ all the Chinese stuff out there.


----------



## Mike17761776 (Nov 18, 2017)

I have serostim 4 mg unopened and sterile 
They come in a week 7 vials and 7 bacter water boxes I have 6 months supply if anyone is interested


----------

